# [EU] For trade 173 JULIAN, looking for 333 LOLLY!



## lykkelille (Nov 16, 2016)

EU cards but I will trade for US 

Also looking for: 086 Chief, 091 Muffy, 133 Savannah, 188 Ankha.

Cards for trade:

S1: 001, 002, 003, 004, 005, 006, 008, 009, 012, 013, 014, 015, 016, 024, 026, 028, 049,  057, 059, 066, 068, 070, 080, 083, 090, 092, 096.

S2: 101, 102, 105, 106, 108, 109, 111, 112, 113, 114, 115, 117, 126, 135, 139, 145, 147, 151, 158, 191, 200.

S3: 203, 204, 205, 206, 209, 213, 215, 216, 219, 227, 228, 231, 275.

S4: 301, 303, 305, 307, 312, 213, 314, 315.


----------

